# Selbstbau einer Köderfischreuse



## ThomasRö (21. März 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich stelle euch heute meine Bauanleitung für eine Köderfischreuse ein, mit der ich, vorallem im Sommer, regelmäßig meine Köderfische schon während dem Zusammenbauen der Ruten fange. Man braucht:
2 Volvic oder andere viereckige, grosse Flaschen
Teppichmesser
ein 100 Gramm Blei
Kleber oder Bunsenbrenner
Ein Stück Schnur
Als erstes schneidet man mit dem Teppichmesser den Boden der einen Flasche ab. Dann scheidet man von der anderen Flasche den Flaschenhals und noch ein Stück Flasche zum Verkleben/Verschmelzen ab. Dann klebt man das 100 Gramm Blei in der Flasche fest, damit man die Flasche auch in leichter Strömung verwenden kann, bei stärkerer Strömung schwereres Blei verwenden . Dann klebt oder schmilzt man den Flaschenhals der einen Flasche in den Boden der anderen in Richtung andere Öffnung ein. Achtung: Abschrauben des Deckels vorher nicht vergessen. Auf die äussere Flaschenöffnung macht man den Deckel drauf, damit die Fische nicht gleich wieder abhauen 
Dann bohrt man ein Lock in den Flaschenrand wo man die Schnur einmfädelt, damit man die Flasche auch aus dem Wasser wieder rausbekommt
Warum die Fische in der Flasche bleiben, weiß ich nicht, sie finden den Weg einfach nicht(glaube ich zumindest)
Die Fische bekommt man aus der Flasche indem man den äusseren Deckel öffnet. Die Fische lockt man in die Flasche durch ein paar Maden oder ein paar Krümmel.
So hat man mit geringen Zeit und Arbeitsaufwand eine tolle Köderfischfalle.
Viel Spaß beim KöFis fangen!


----------



## Karpfenchamp (21. März 2005)

*AW: Selbstbau einer Köderfischreuse*

Super muss ich mal probieren


----------



## weusthoff (22. März 2005)

*AW: Selbstbau einer Köderfischreuse*

Bei uns im Nachbarsee wimmelts nur so von köfi. unbedingt ma ausprobieren!
die werkstatt wird erst mal vorüberhgehend besetz sein.
thx für den tip#6


----------



## just_a_placebo (22. März 2005)

*AW: Selbstbau einer Köderfischreuse*

Und die Fische schwimmen da freiwillig in die Flasche?


----------



## ThomasRö (22. März 2005)

*AW: Selbstbau einer Köderfischreuse*



			
				ThomasRö schrieb:
			
		

> Die Fische lockt man in die Flasche durch ein paar Maden oder ein paar Krümmel.


Bitte lesen


----------



## just_a_placebo (22. März 2005)

*AW: Selbstbau einer Köderfischreuse*

Ich hab das schon gelesen...
...ich bin nur von der "Dummheit" der Fische überrascht, da so eine Flasche ja auch nicht unsichtbar ist. ;o) (die neuen Volvic Fluocarbon-Flaschen  )

Wie groß sind eigentlich immer die Köfies die du so nimmst? Also meine würden nicht durch den Hals einer Volvicflasche passen!  ...obwohl das vielleicht mal eine Maßnahme zum Barsche Stippen im Frühjahr ist. Ich werds mal versuchen, ansonsten Gibts ja immernoch die Senke.


----------



## knozo (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: Selbstbau einer Köderfischreuse*

HAllo,
stell doch mal ein Bild ein!!


----------



## Dietmar (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: Selbstbau einer Köderfischreuse*

Wir haben als Kinder Marmeladengläser an eine Schnur gebunden und in einen
teich ausgeworfen. Damit haben wir wirklich Fische gefangen. 
Sobald einer drin war fix rausgezogen. Meistens hats geklappt.
Dietmar


----------



## ThomasRö (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: Selbstbau einer Köderfischreuse*



			
				knozo schrieb:
			
		

> HAllo,
> stell doch mal ein Bild ein!!


Jo Bild kommt in den nächsten Tagen


----------



## waldfee (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Selbstbau einer Köderfischreuse*



			
				just_a_placebo schrieb:
			
		

> Wie groß sind eigentlich immer die Köfies die du so nimmst? Also meine würden nicht durch den Hals einer Volvicflasche passen!



Es gibt doch da noch diese großen 5 l Saftflaschen... muss ich mal schaun ob´s damit auch funktioniert...


----------



## toddy (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Selbstbau einer Köderfischreuse*

Habe gerade zugang zu 10 l Salatoelflaschen, u baue daraus eine Köfireuse nach dem bekannten Vorbild!
Wenn Die funktioniert werde ich Bilder posten!
Die 10 l Dinger erhält man mit glück dort wo viel Oel verbraucht wird ( Gastronomie ).
In meinem Fall war mal Rapsöl drinnen.


----------



## just_a_placebo (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Selbstbau einer Köderfischreuse*

Vielleicht hast du ja Glück und so ein Zander wie auf deinem Avatar verirrt sich in die Flasche toddy!


----------



## waldfee (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Selbstbau einer Köderfischreuse*



			
				toddy schrieb:
			
		

> Habe gerade zugang zu 10 l Salatoelflaschen, u baue daraus eine Köfireuse nach dem bekannten Vorbild!



Bilder! Wir wollen Bilder!!!#6


----------



## Tommi-Engel (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Selbstbau einer Köderfischreuse*

Also ich habe sowas schon mal ausprobiert.
Das erste mal vor ca. 20 Jahren (da gab es diesen Trick auch schon).
Und letzstes Jahr im Sommer. Um was zum basteln für meinen Sohn zu haben.
Aber ich habe noch keinen einzigen Köfi damit gefangen.

Gruss
Tommi


----------



## toddy (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Selbstbau einer Köderfischreuse*

Also meine hat tatsächlich einige Rotaugen gefangen!
Waren auch mal 35 stück drin!!
Aber alle so klein das ich sie mit der Stippe gar nicht bekommen hätte!!
Und Achtung!!

Letztes Frühjahr waren auch einige Molche in der Reuse--die ist zwar in einem unscheinbaren Feuerlöschteich--,im INDUSTRIEGEBIET, aber ich habe nichts gegen Molche; u. werde solche Fanggeräte auf jeden Fall tägflich kontrollieren!!.

fOTOS SIND NICH SO WICHTIG1
|wavey:


----------



## ThomasRö (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Selbstbau einer Köderfischreuse*



			
				waldfee schrieb:
			
		

> Bilder! Wir wollen Bilder!!!#6


Ups das hab ich glatt vergessen  **Asche auf mein Haupt**
Mal schauen ob ich mir mal wieder eine baue...meine hab ich versenkt...schei** Schiffe :c


----------



## Mr. Pink (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Selbstbau einer Köderfischreuse*

und die Köder für die KöFis werden nicht ausgespühlt? Setzt du die Reuse dann bis zum Grund? oder wie tief? sind die 100g für langsam fließende Flüsse geeignet? Heißkleber geht auch oder?

P.S. : Wir brauchen Bilder^^


----------



## Großfischjäger (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Selbstbau einer Köderfischreuse*

Kann ja sein das, das mit der Reuse klappen mag aber wie bekommt man die Fische wider aus der Flasche|kopfkrat  
Aufschneiden ???


----------



## DonCamile (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Selbstbau einer Köderfischreuse*



			
				Großfischjäger schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ja sein das, das mit der Reuse klappen mag aber wie bekommt man die Fische wider aus der Flasche|kopfkrat
> Aufschneiden ???


 
Lösung: Chinesische Eßstäbchen


----------



## ThomasRö (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Selbstbau einer Köderfischreuse*



			
				Großfischjäger schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ja sein das, das mit der Reuse klappen mag aber wie bekommt man die Fische wider aus der Flasche|kopfkrat
> Aufschneiden ???


Ne... Deckel vorne aufmachen |muahah: |sagnix Steht übrigens auch im Erstposting....


			
				Mr. Pink schrieb:
			
		

> und die Köder für die KöFis werden nicht ausgespühlt? Setzt du die Reuse dann bis zum Grund? oder wie tief? sind die 100g für langsam fließende Flüsse geeignet? Heißkleber geht auch oder?


Heißkleber geht garantiert auch, es muss nur heben und der Kleber darf natürlich nicht wasserlöslich sein. Das mit dem 100 Gramm Blei war eher so als Beispiel, die Flasche füllt sich ja eh mit Wasser und ist dadurch schon ziemlich schwer. Die Köder werden normla nicht ausgespült. Das Brot treibt oben, die Maden bleiben unten. 


> Wir brauchen Bilder


Ist ja gut...^^ Ich kauf mir mal demnächst zwei Flaschen, hab die die man braucht nicht im Haus und werd dann mal basteln...ihr kommt noch zu den Bildern ^^


----------



## Garfield0815 (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Selbstbau einer Köderfischreuse*

Hallo, dann  will ich euch mal weiterhelfen.
1. an einer Flasche den Boden abschneiden
http://img413.*ih.us/img413/3852/img10659ti.th.jpg
2. an einer weiteren Flasche den Verschluß abschrauben und den Hals abschneiden
http://img413.*ih.us/img413/346/img10641yp.th.jpg
3. Dann solltet ihr so etwas haben
http://img413.*ih.us/img413/1664/img10665ia.th.jpg
4.Beide Flaschen ineinander stecken und verkleben
http://img413.*ih.us/img413/6103/img10674qt.th.jpg
5. Um die Fische aus der "Reuse" zu bekommen einfach den Deckel abschrauben und auskippen.
http://img413.*ih.us/img413/6966/img10685nc.th.jpg
Wenn ihr in den Deckel noch ein paar 3-4mm große Löcher bohrt kann die Luft beim absinken leichter entweichen.


----------



## bacalo (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Selbstbau einer Köderfischreuse*

Netter Thread:

Praktisch diese Einweg-Reuse.

Passt in jedem Futteral.
Und wenn man schnell ist, sieht es auch die WaschPo 
oder der Fischereiaufseher nicht.

Und wenn.........|gr: ..........

"äh... wollte echt nur die Flasche ausspülen, 
ich schmeiße doch keine dreckigen Flaschen weg "

Denke, schaut vorher mal in den Auflagen/Bestimmungen eurer Erlaubnisscheine nach.


Gruß 
bacalo

Garfield (der Sitzende) danke für die Bilder!


----------



## forellenudo (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Selbstbau einer Köderfischreuse*

GARFIELD hat es mal bei einem unserer Treffen mitgebracht,anfangs war ich etwas Skeptich,aber ich muss sagen,das Wasser läuft rein


----------



## Mr. Pink (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Selbstbau einer Köderfischreuse*

wie tief wird die reuse jetzt den ins wasser gelassen?


----------



## Mr. Pink (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Selbstbau einer Köderfischreuse*

hab mir auch eine gebastelt.

mein tipp. Achtung bei heißkleber, die flaschen verziehen bei zuviel hitze.
sieht zwar net top aus aber wird den zweck denk ich mal erfüllen, ...
wird dem fisch egal sein, wie es aussihet in was er schwimmt ....|bla:


----------

